# Memorial Flag Case - Free Plan



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I got this in an email from Woodworkers Journal today…
I thought I'd add it to the collection here.
I tried to find if this was already posted… turned out to be a HUGE reading task… so here it is.

*It is a pdf file.

Memorial Flag Case - FREE PLAN - from Woodworkers Journal

*

I hope it's ok with LJ to post such an item… if not, delete it & inform me, OK?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice Joe I have been wanting these plans. Someone had bought me on and I would like to do on in a better wood.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very good, Dave…

Seems like I remember someone looking for something like that…

Glad it's what you wanted!


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been subscribed to that email list forever, I download almost all the plans they give you. And I have built one or two of their things! One of the best deals on the web for free plans. And it is a blog/ nice read also. Yes, they send a few ads, but they are appropriate, and not too frequent.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Danpaddles*

Me too… I get them too… also save most of the Free Plans…
... sometimes the other stuff is good too… LOL
*
Here is a link to the main email Letter that contained this FREE PLAN.
*
(somewhere, you can subscribe to it.)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting these plans. A flag case is on my project list.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I got an offer for a $10 subscription to this magazine. Some times I like to look at a hard copy of something than look at a computer screen (OK my wife won't let me take the lap top into the bathroom)! Is this a worthwhile magazine?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YES! It is… especially at that price! I think you will like it…
I look at the digital mag. - it's FREE!

*
Here is the Digital version...
*

They have link, in their emails, if you are having trouble viewing this email, click here…
The Link above, is THAT link.

Enjoy!

*edit:
OOOPS… I thought that link was for the magazine… will try to find it & post it…*

*FIXED! The link above has been fixed!*


----------

